# Burning field question



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I have a 3ac field that was in Teff, I nuked it a few weeks ago in prep to plant Fescue if we ever get any rain...

I am waiting on soil samples to get back but I'm sure it needs lime..

Question is would it harm anything to spread lime and burn the field later ?

Chris


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have never heard of any chemical that you are using as a burn down, having any effect on lime (or any other fertilizer). My two cents today, for what it is worth.

Larry


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SCtrailrider said:


> Question is would it harm anything to spread lime and burn the field later ?
> 
> Chris


Probably not...I have not done it but I would not be hesitant.

Regards, Mike


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Thanks, didn't want to waste my lime .....

Chris


----------

